# Solved: CUPS ESP Ghostscript: /invalidfonts in findfonts

## yawm

I 've updated the system with CUPS and ESP Ghostscript

and I cannot print any documents, in Openoffice, mutt

but i can printout PDF documents

since I have copied ghostscript fonts to /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts

printing an Doc e.g. written in oowriter2 leads to the CUPS:Error "/invalidfonts in findfont"

tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log:

```

....

D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPAR ANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceMa nufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=HP LaserJet' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 ' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quali ty=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 ' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2 E [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] /invalidfont in findfont 

D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] Operand stack: D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] Helvetica-iso1252 --nostringval-- H elvetica Helvetica Font Helvetica 366538 Helvetica --nostringval-- Helvetica NimbusSanL-Regu Courier NimbusMonL-Regu D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] Execution stack: 

D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] %interp_exit .runexec2 --nostringva l-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 2 %stopped_push --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- false 1 %stopped_push 1 3 %oparray _pop 1 3 %oparray_pop 1 3 %oparray_pop 1 3 %oparray_pop .run exec2 --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 2 %stopped_push --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 4 3 %oparray_pop 5 3 %oparray_po p --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --no stringval-- false 1 %stopped_push 8 4 %oparray_pop --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 1 -1 1 --nostringval-- %for_neg_i nt_continue D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] Dictionary stack: D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] --dict:1129/1686(ro)(G)-- --dict:0/20 (G)-- --dict:98/200(L)-- --dict:17/17(ro)(G)-- --dict:1129/1686(ro)(G)-- 

D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] Current allocation mode is local 

D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] Last OS error: 13 

D [12/Oct/2006:13:00:49 +0000] [Job 170] ESP Ghostscript 815.02: Unrecoverable e rror, exit code 1

....

</code
```

>

 I know this has to with  configuring the fontpath for CUPS /ESP ghostscript or installing

Is there any possibility in the relevant directory to symlink a coorect path to my font directorys in /usr/share/fonts/....

I dont like copying fonts elsewhere in my system to get CUPS working

Thanks for your Help!

----------

## wynn

In /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (which you're not using) there is a line

```
# Set the library/font path...

GS_LIB="${CUPS_FONTPATH:=/usr/share/cups/fonts}"

export GS_LIB
```

but there is nothing like this in /usr/bin/foomatic-gswrapper (which you are using) and there isn't an entry in /etc/foomatic/filter.conf, its configuration file.

/usr/share/cups/fonts doesn't contain very much either

```
ls /usr/share/cups/fonts/

Courier  Courier-Bold  Courier-BoldOblique  Courier-Oblique  Symbol
```

However file:///usr/share/doc/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430/html/Use.htm#Font_lookup has *Quote:*   

> Font lookup
> 
> Ghostscript has a slightly different way to find the file containing a font with a given name. This rule uses not only the search path defined by -I, GS_LIB, and GS_LIB_DEFAULT as described above, but also the directory that is the value of the FontResourceDir system parameter, and an additional list of directories that is the value of the GS_FONTPATH environment variable (or the value provided with the -sFONTPATH= switch, if present).

 from which it seems that if you set the environment variable GS_FONTPATH to the list of directories containing your fonts, e.g.

```
export GS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/fonts/corefonts:/usr/share/fonts/dejavu:/usr/share/fonts/freefonts:/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts
```

in /etc/profile you should be OK.

----------

## yawm

Hi expert!

I've got the same Error message by reprinting my openoffice document:

tail -f var/log/cups/error_log shows:

```

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPAR ANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceMa nufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=HP LaserJet' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 ' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quali ty=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 ' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2 

E [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] /invalidfont in findfont 

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] Operand stack: D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] Helvetica-iso1252 --nostringval-- H elvetica Helvetica Font Helvetica 366538 Helvetica --nostringval-- Helvetica NimbusSanL-Regu Courier NimbusMonL-Regu 

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] Execution stack: 

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] %interp_exit .runexec2 --nostringva l-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 2 %stopped_push --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- false 1 %stopped_push 1 3 %oparray _pop 1 3 %oparray_pop 1 3 %oparray_pop 1 3 %oparray_pop .run exec2 --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 2 %stopped_push --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 4 3 %oparray_pop 5 3 %oparray_po p --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --no stringval-- false 1 %stopped_push 8 4 %oparray_pop --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 1 -1 1 --nostringval-- %for_neg_i nt_continue 

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] Dictionary stack: 

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] --dict:1129/1686(ro)(G)-- --dict:0/20 (G)-- --dict:98/200(L)-- --dict:17/17(ro)(G)-- --dict:1129/1686(ro)(G)-- 

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] Current allocation mode is local 

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] Last OS error: 13 

D [12/Oct/2006:23:26:02 +0000] [Job 174] ESP Ghostscript 815.02: Unrecoverable e rror, exit code 1 export 

```

I changed my /etc/profiles by adding the following new last line:

```
GS_FONTPATH="/usr/share/fonts/corefonts: /usr/share/fonts/freefont: /usr/share/fonts/sharefonts: /usr/share/fonts/dejavu: /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript: /usr/share/fonts/truetype" 
```

then I ran

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

with success

I restarted the cups daemon

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

with success

and nothing happend the same error code

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> I changed my /etc/profiles by adding the following new last line:
> 
> ```
> GS_FONTPATH="/usr/share/fonts/corefonts: /usr/share/fonts/freefont: /usr/share/fonts/sharefonts: /usr/share/fonts/dejavu: /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript: /usr/share/fonts/truetype"
> ```
> ...

 

First, I didn't think you were allowed to have spaces in a directory list, perhaps you should remove them and then you can remove the quotes (") too.

Second, the line should be

```
export GS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/fonts/corefonts:/usr/share/fonts/freefont:/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts:/usr/share/fonts/dejavu:/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript:/usr/share/fonts/truetype
```

Note: The line breaking algorithm has put export on a line by itself, it should be the first thing on the line followed by a space and then GS_FONTPATH and the rest.

This post suggests running

```
$ gs -h

ESP Ghostscript 8.15.2 (2006-04-19)

Copyright (C) 2004 artofcode LLC, Benicia, CA.  All rights reserved.

...

Search path:

   . : /usr/share/ghostscript/8.15/lib :

   /usr/share/ghostscript/8.15/Resource :

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/ : /usr/share/fonts :

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf/zh_TW : /usr/share/fonts/ttf/zh_CN :

   /usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts : /usr/share/fonts/ttf/korean/baekmuk :

   /usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts : /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype :

   /usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute

...
```

to see where it is looking for the fonts â also make sure it is ESP Ghostscript.

In your /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/, make sure it has fonts.dir and fonts.scale in it and also check that fonts.scale in this directory contains lines matching "Helvetica", e.g.

```
$ grep Helvetica /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/fonts.scale

n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1

n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2

n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1

n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2

...
```

----------

## yawm

.. still on printing my openoffice file...

well I altered my line in etc/cups/cupsd.conf:

```

export GS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/fonts/corefonts:/usr/share/fonts/freefont:/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts:/usr/share/fonts/dejavu:/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript:/usr/share/fonts/truetype
```

Then I updated my enviroment with success

I  restarted the cups daemon with succes

```
/etc//init.d/cupsd restart
```

but I still get the same error

I checked the Fonts Helvetica

in /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostcript/fonts.scale

```

-URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15

```

It semms to be o.k

but I still get the same error!

```

+0000] [Job 192] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPAR ANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceMa nufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=HP LaserJet' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 ' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quali ty=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 ' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2 

E [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] /invalidfont in findfont 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Operand stack: 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Helvetica-iso1252 --nostringval-- H elvetica Helvetica Font Helvetica 366532 Helvetica --nostringval-- Helvetica NimbusSanL-Regu Courier NimbusMonL-Regu D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Execution stack: 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] %interp_exit .runexec2 --nostringva l-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 2 %stopped_push --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- false 1 %stopped_push 1 3 %oparray _pop 1 3 %oparray_pop 1 3 %oparray_pop 1 3 %oparray_pop .run exec2 --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 2 %stopped_push --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 4 3 %oparray_pop 5 3 %oparray_po p --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --no stringval-- false 1 %stopped_push 8 4 %oparray_pop --nostringval-- --nostringval-- --nostringval-- 1 -1 1 --nostringval-- %for_neg_i nt_continue 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Dictionary stack: 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] --dict:1129/1686(ro)(G)-- --dict:0/20 (G)-- --dict:98/200(L)-- --dict:17/17(ro)(G)-- --dict:1129/1686(ro)(G)-- 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Current allocation mode is local 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Last OS error: 13 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] ESP Ghostscript 815.02: Unrecoverable e rror, exit code 1 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] renderer return value: 1 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] renderer received signal: 1 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Process dying with "Possible error on r enderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options. 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] tail process done writing data to STDOU T 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] KID4 finished 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] KID3 exited with status 3 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Renderer exit stat: 3 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Renderer process finished D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Killing process 5348 (KID3) 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Process dying with "Error closing rende rer", exit stat: 3 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] [Job 192] Error closing renderer 

E [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] PID 5345 stopped with status 3! 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] UpdateJob: job 192, file 0 is complete. 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] CancelJob: id = 192 D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] StopJob: id = 192, force = 0 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:35 +0000] StopJob: printer state is 3

n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 

```

It must be Helvetica-iso1252

my be this has to do something witm my locale settings in ghostscript I always get the error:

```

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:34 +0000] [Job 192] perl: warning: Setting locale failed. 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:34 +0000] [Job 192] perl: warning: Please check that your l ocale settings: 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:34 +0000] [Job 192] LANGUAGE = (unset), D 

14/Oct/2006:23:53:34 +0000] [Job 192] LC_ALL = (unset), D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:34 +0000] [Job 192] LANG = "de" 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:34 +0000] [Job 192] are supported and installed on your sys tem. 

D [14/Oct/2006:23:53:34 +0000] [Job 192] perl: warning: Falling back to the stan dard locale ("C").
```

----------

## kadeux

Hi,

yawm, have you checked the output of "gs -h" as mentioned by wynn in an earlier post? Is the (default) path "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/" correctly compiled in? This is the path that is set by the ebuild for the stable version "app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430".

 *Quote:*   

> since I have copied ghostscript fonts to /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts

 

Which ghostscript fonts do you mean? If you have emerged "media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std" as a dependancy of ghostscript-esp, these fonts should be installed in "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/".

Did you upgrade from ghostscript 7.x to 8.15? Then try to run revdep-rebuild. If you are using gimp-print, it's required.

----------

## wynn

This may have been a typo: *yawm wrote:*   

> well I altered my line in etc/cups/cupsd.conf:
> 
> ```
> export GS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/fonts/corefonts:/usr/share/fonts/freefont:/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts:/usr/share/fonts/dejavu:/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript:/usr/share/fonts/truetype
> 
> ...

 but this line should have been in /etc/profile.

To get it to work generally, you will probably need to exit from X and login again. Check that it has been set by

```
echo $GS_FONTPATH
```

and the post from kadeux is pertinent too.

----------

## yawm

Sorry I altered /etc/profile instead of /etc/cupsd/cups.conf

How do I Check that $ echo GS_FONTPATH  is correctly set bei restarting X?  echo GS_FONTPATH >> /path/filename?

----------

## yawm

[ls /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript shows:

```
 a010013l.afm c059013l.afm hrgrr.pfa n019004l.pfb n022004l.pfb a010013l.pfb c059013l.pfb hritrb.gsf n019004l.pfm n022023l.afm a010013l.pfm c059016l.afm hritro.gsf n019023l.afm n022023l.pfb a010015l.afm c059016l.pfb hritr.pfa n019023l.pfb n022024l.afm a010015l.pfb c059033l.afm hrpldb.gsf n019023l.pfm n022024l.pfb a010015l.pfm c059033l.pfb hrpldbi.gsf n019024l.afm p052003l.afm a010033l.afm c059036l.afm hrpldi.pfa n019024l.pfb p052003l.pfb a010033l.pfb c059036l.pfb hrpld.pfa n019024l.pfm p052004l.afm a010033l.pfm ChangeLog hrplrb.gsf n019043l.afm p052004l.pfb a010035l.afm COPYING hrplrbo.gsf n019043l.pfb p052023l.afm a010035l.pfb d050000l.afm hrplr.gsf n019044l.afm p052023l.pfb a010035l.pfm d050000l.pfb hrplro.gsf n019044l.pfb p052024l.afm b018012l.afm encodings.dir hrplsb.gsf n019063l.afm p052024l.pfb b018012l.pfb fcyr.afm hrplsbo.gsf n019063l.pfb putbi.pfa b018012l.pfm fcyr.gsf hrpls.gsf n019064l.afm putb.pfa b018015l.afm fcyri.afm hrplso.gsf n019064l.pfb putri.pfa b018015l.pfb fcyri.gsf hrpltb.gsf n019064l.pfm putr.pfa b018015l.pfm fhirw.gsf hrpltbi.gsf n021003l.afm README b018032l.afm fhirw.pfm hrplti.pfa n021003l.pfb README.tweaks b018032l.pfb fkarw.gsf hrplt.pfa n021003l.pfm s050000l.afm b018032l.pfm fkarw.pfm hrsccb.gsf n021004l.afm s050000l.pfb b018035l.afm fonts.cache-1 hrscco.gsf n021004l.pfb TODO b018035l.pfb fonts.dir hrscc.pfa n021004l.pfm u003043t.afm b018035l.pfm fonts.scale hrscsb.gsf n021023l.afm u003043t.gsf bchb.afm hrgerb.gsf hrscso.gsf n021023l.pfb u003043t.pfm bchbi.afm hrgerd.gsf hrscs.pfa n021023l.pfm u004006t.afm bchbi.pfa hrgero.gsf hrsyr.gsf n021024l.afm u004006t.gsf bchb.pfa hrger.pfa lib n021024l.pfb u004006t.pfm bchr.afm hrgkc.gsf n019003l.afm n021024l.pfm z003034l.afm bchri.afm hrgks.gsf n019003l.pfb n022003l.afm z003034l.pfb bchri.pfa hrgrrb.gsf n019003l.pfm n022003l.pfb z003034l.pfm bchr.pfa hrgrro.gsf n019004l.afm n022004l.afm 
```

----------

## yawm

 *kadeux wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> yawm, have you checked the output of "gs -h" as mentioned by wynn in an earlier post? Is the (default) path "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/" correctly compiled in? This is the path that is set by the ebuild for the stable version "app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430".
> 
>  *Quote:*   since I have copied ghostscript fonts to /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts 
> ...

 

----------

## yawm

 *kadeux wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> yawm, have you checked the output of "gs -h" as mentioned by wynn in an earlier post? Is the (default) path "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/" correctly compiled in? This is the path that is set by the ebuild for the stable version "app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430".

 

output of my gs -h

```
Search path: . : /usr/share/ghostscript/8.15/lib : 

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.15/Resource :

 /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/ : /usr/share/fonts : 

/usr/share/fonts/ttf/zh_TW : /usr/share/fonts/ttf/zh_CN : 

/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts : /usr/share/fonts/ttf/korean/baekmuk :

 /usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts : /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype : 

/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute
```

/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript is correctly compiled in

 *Quote:*   

> since I have copied ghostscript fonts to /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts
> 
> Which ghostscript fonts do you mean? If you have emerged "media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std" as a dependancy of ghostscript-esp, these fonts should be installed in "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/".

 

 *Quote:*   

> Did you upgrade from ghostscript 7.x to 8.15? Then try to run revdep-rebuild. If you are using gimp-print, it's required.

 

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11

I think they are already installed in "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

I will try to run revdep-rebuild

----------

## wynn

 *yawm wrote:*   

> Sorry I altered /etc/profile instead of /etc/cupsd/cups.conf
> 
> How do I Check that $ echo GS_FONTPATH  is correctly set bei restarting X?  echo GS_FONTPATH >> /path/filename?

 Just

```
echo $GS_FONTPATH
```

in a terminal is enough â "$GS_FONTPATH" as it is an environment variable: actually all Bash variables need $ in front of them when they are referenced:

```
$ MY_VAR="this string"

$ echo $MY_VAR

this string
```

I have just found out   :Shocked:   that running "gs -h" does not show the directories in GS_FONTPATH added to the search string. Sorry, I should have checked my assumption   :Sad: 

----------

## yawm

 *wynn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo $GS_FONTPATH
> ```
> ...

 

I am still getting the same after entering the "echo $GS_FONTPATH"  in my bash error message as described above and updating my enviroment and restarting cupsd.

It seems that in the Fontmap some fonts  Helvetica-iso1252 NimbusRoL9 are not properly recognized!

As a temporary Workaround

I export all my docs of Openoffice into the .pdf format and then I can printout the files

----------

## wynn

 *yawm wrote:*   

> in /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostcript/fonts.scale
> 
> ```
> 
> -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-1 n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-2 n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-u n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-microsoft-cp1251 n019003l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019004l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019023l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019024l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019043l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019044l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019063l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-medium-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15 n019064l.pfb -URW-Helvetica-bold-o-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso8859-15
> ...

 Yes, I think we've been going round the houses.

It does seem that it is asking specifically for Helvetica-iso1252 and, in the GhostScript fonts, you've only got the microsoft-cp1251 encoding although ISO/IEC 8859-1 says "is the basis of two widely-used character maps known as ISO-8859-1 and Windows-1252". From which, it seems that the iso8859-1 Helvetica encoding should be enough.

I can't really see a solution: you could try setting your locale using Gentoo Linux Localization Guide as a guide. You will probably need to create the locale, if it isn't created already, using localedef as in the guide. This may make Ghostscript use 8859-1 instead of microsoft-1252. Part of it is OpenOffice looking for the appropriate locale too.

----------

## yawm

 *wynn wrote:*   

> [Yes, I think we've been going round the houses.
> 
> It does seem that it is asking specifically for Helvetica-iso1252 and, in the GhostScript fonts, you've only got the microsoft-cp1251 encoding although ISO/IEC 8859-1 says "is the basis of two widely-used character maps known as ISO-8859-1 and Windows-1252". From which, it seems that the iso8859-1 Helvetica encoding should be enough.
> 
> I can't really see a solution: you could try setting your locale using Gentoo Linux Localization Guide as a guide. You will probably need to create the locale, if it isn't created already, using localedef as in the guide. This may make Ghostscript use 8859-1 instead of microsoft-1252. Part of it is OpenOffice looking for the appropriate locale too.

 

locale shows already

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

----------

## wynn

 *yawm wrote:*   

> locale shows already
> 
> LANG=de_DE.utf8
> 
> LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

 According to Using UTF-8 with Gentoo by running "locale" you should get

```
# locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION=="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
```

This is the example from "Code Listing 2.6: Checking if our new locale is in the environment" but with "en" replaced by "de" and "GB" replaced by "DE" so it might not be quite accurate   :Smile: 

Perhaps your setup is not quite right.

One other thing, were the files you were trying to print created on Windows? Perhaps that might be the reason it was looking for Helvetica-1252 and not Helvetica-iso8859.

It also seems that the Ghostscript fonts are not available in the iso10646 (Unicode) character set. You may have to use the DejaVu fonts when you move fully to UTF-8.

----------

## yawm

 *wynn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> According to Using UTF-8 with Gentoo by running "locale" you should get
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I 've set up the whole system on UTF-8

locale -a shows:

```

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION=="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
```

The value of LANG is necessary because I want to have all apps in the German Language

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> One other thing, were the files you were trying to print created on Windows? Perhaps that might be the reason it was looking for Helvetica-1252 and not Helvetica-iso8859.
> 
> 

 

No all documents were created on my gentoo box

I still get the same error: /invalidfont in findfont

and as well the same perl: warning: setting locale failed

It also seems that the Ghostscript fonts are not available in the iso10646 (Unicode) character set. You may have to use the DejaVu fonts when you move fully to UTF-8.[/quote]

----------

## wynn

 *yawm wrote:*   

> I still get the same error: /invalidfont in findfont

 This is caused by the app trying to use Helvetica-1252 which doesn't exist. Why the app wants this font is unclear. Do you just select "Helvetica" in the Font dropdown box?

 *yawm wrote:*   

> and as well the same perl: warning: setting locale failed

 If glibc has been emerge'd again with locale.gen (or locales.build if you have glibc-2.3.6) containing "de_DE.utf8" then perhaps perl needs to be emerge'd again. The message is only a warning and you may choose to ignore it.

----------

## yawm

 *wynn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ]This is caused by the app trying to use Helvetica-1252 which doesn't exist. Why the app wants this font is unclear. Do you just select "Helvetica" in the Font dropdown box?

 

No I didnt't the standard font is Arial

 *Quote:*   

> f glibc has been emerge'd again with locale.gen (or locales.build if you have glibc-2.3.6) containing "de_DE.utf8" then perhaps perl needs to be emerge'd again. The message is only a warning and you may choose to ignore it.

 

I After googling around, I decided to ignore this perl warning. The main issue is the fontsproblem.

My Ghostscript is always looking for this Font Helvetica[/quote]

----------

## yawm

I added the following truetype fonts: Arial and Times into my Fontmap:GS

within my root path of Ghostscript

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.15/lib/Fontmap.GS

```
% ..... % Truetype 

/Arial (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/arial.ttf) ;

 /Arial-Bold (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/arialbd.ttf) ; 

/Arial-Bold-Italic (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/arialbi.ttf) ; 

Arial-Italic (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ariali.ttf) ; 

/Times (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/times.ttf) ; 

/Times-Italic (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/timesi.ttf) ; 

/Times-Bold (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/timesbd.ttf) ; 

/Times-Bold-Italic (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/timesbi.ttf) ; 
```

No I can print out oo Documents in my Standard Fonts Arial /Times

----------

## wynn

Thank you, that's useful information.

If you consider your problem solved now, would you like to add "Solved" to your Subject line so others can benefit from your work?

----------

## yawm

 *yawm wrote:*   

> I 've updated the system with CUPS and ESP Ghostscript
> 
> and I cannot print any documents, in Openoffice, mutt
> 
> but i can printout PDF documents
> ...

 

----------

## yawm

 *yawm wrote:*   

> I 've updated the system with CUPS and ESP Ghostscript
> 
> and I cannot print any documents, in Openoffice, mutt
> 
> but i can printout PDF documents
> ...

 

----------

